# Plattfisch vom Boot.....wie macht ihr es??



## Dorschminister (16. April 2005)

Hallo meine Angelkollegen,
wenn ihr vom Boot aus Plattfisch angeln wollt, wie macht ihr es??
Verankert ihr euer Boot und schmeißt die Angeln aus, oder lasst ihr euch treiben?
Welche Montagen verwendet ihr dabei ?

So das sind erstmal ne Menge Fragen gewesen, ich hoffe ich bekomme ne Menge Tips.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Lotte (16. April 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Boot.....wie macht ihr es??*

moin-moin,

ich kann dir nur berichten, wie wir in langeland fischen!!! 

also:

wir suchen uns ne strömungskante zwischen 6-12m!!!
verankern das boot quer zur strömung mit 2 ankern!!!
gefischt wird mit handelsüblichen plattfischpaternostern (2 haken) und wattwurm!!
blei zwischen 60-110gr
geflochtene schnur 
rute ca. 2,70 - 3,00m mit relativ weicher spitze und einem wurfgewicht von weniger als 80gr.!!!


----------



## Trollvater (16. April 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Boot.....wie macht ihr es??*

Hallo Boardi !! #h  #h 
Lotte hat Recht ist nee gute Art Plattfische zu fangen.
Aber ich lasse mich auch gerne mal Treiben. Dann brauchst Du solche Systeme, bestückt mit Wattwurm + Co oder Fischstücke.
 #6  #6 Gruß Trollvater #6  #6


----------



## Rosi (16. April 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Boot.....wie macht ihr es??*

Ankern und Montage wie Lotte, nur mit Mono. Ich habe nur einen Anker, einen kleinen. Bei viel Strömung treibt das Boot ein wenig. 2 Ruten liegen, die dritte halte ich in der Hand und ziehe alle paar Minuten ein Stückchen. Wichtig finde ich noch die Uhrzeit. Ich kann nur bei glatter See raus, kurz nach Sonnenaufgang, bis etwa 3 Stunden, später war tote Hose. Oder später Nachmittag bis Dämmerung.
Wenn die See bewegt ist, kann das anders sein.

Gut gefangen habe ich auch mit Pose. Dazu muß etwas Unterströmung sein, der Wurm hängt knapp über dem Grund. Die Pose treibt ein wenig und du kannst ein größeres Gebiet abfischen. Wenn die Platten beißfaul sind, reizt ein schwebender Köder mehr. Außerdem kommen die Krabben da nicht so gut ran.

Wenn du sicher bist, daß unter dir Sand ist, versuche es mit einem Blinker an geflochtener Schnur. Da beißen die größten, wenn du Glück hast. Einfach langsam einholen mit Grundberührung. Das macht sich gut gegen Langeweile, wenn noch 2 Ruten auf Grund liegen.


----------



## haukep (19. April 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Boot.....wie macht ihr es??*

Ich angle wenn möglich mit meiner Downriggerrute, die hat 6-60 Gramm WG und da mache ich ein 14 Grsamm Sargblei und dann 1,5 Meter Vorfach mit Perlmuttperlen und dicken Würmern ran. Wenn wir von unserem Boot vor Fehmarn angeln läuft das wie nix


----------



## chippog (26. April 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Boot.....wie macht ihr es??*

angeln vom boot aus auf plattfische ist eine feine sache! in den allermeisten situationen kann hierzu leichtes geschirr benutzt werden, will meinen zwanzig bis hundert gram blei oder pilker. ob ankern oder nicht, sollte von der situation und der angelstelle abhängig gemacht werden. eine grosse sand- oder muschelbank kann bei langsamer drift hervorragend ohne anker beangelt werden. handelt es sich jedoch om kleinere stellen oder eine zu starke drift, leistet der anker einen guten dienst! montagenmässig habe ich eigentlich immer zwei verschiedene parat, zum einen den running boom mit zwei bis drei nachläuferhaken der grösse 1 bis 6 mit ein paar perlen, kleinen spinnerblättchen und so, zum zweiten einen pilker mit einem nachläuferhaken und ein bis zwei als paternoster oberhalb auch hier gerne mit perlen versehen. ob mit oder ohne anker und mit welcher montage auch immer, empfiehlt es sich in der regel, auf platte recht aktiv zu angeln, will meinen die montage langsam aber sicher hier und da mal bis zu einem meter über dem meeresboden hochziehen und zurückgleiten lassen. seeringler, wattis, fischfetzen von hering, makrele oder tobis, miesmuschel, granat... das meiste funzt und kann von tag zu tag unterschiedlich sein. skitfiske aus göteborg! chippog


----------



## Dorschminister (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Boot.....wie macht ihr es??*

Hallo, und vielen Dank für eure Tips.
Jetzt nachdem mein Boot wieder zu Wasser gelassen wurde, werde ich auf jeden Fall mal das ein oder andere ausprobieren.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Rosi (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Boot.....wie macht ihr es??*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> moin-moin,
> 
> ich kann dir nur berichten, wie wir in langeland fischen!!!
> 
> ...


So habe ich meine Flundern und die 2 Schollen heute auch gefangen. Nur die Rute wäre mir mit 3m zu lang. Meine längste Bootsrute ist 1,70m, du mußt doch nicht weit werfen. Aber auf dem Boot ist das Handling mit kurzen Ruten besser. und mit kürzen Vorfächern. Wenn du gewichtige Dubletten an langen Vorfächern ins Boot hieven mußt, wird es eng. Du hast die Fische dann sozusagen im Gesicht:q


----------



## chippog (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Boot.....wie macht ihr es??*

tja, dorschminister, und gerne bei der ein oder anderen erfahrung die du dann machst, ein paar zeilen hier rein! wäre nett!

das mit den ruten ist echt geschmackssache. ich habe fast nur welche zwischen zweidreissig und zweivierzig, was ich vor allem bei etwas längeren montagen recht praktisch finde. auch die geflochtene lässt mich lieber längere ruten benutzen, falls der fisch mal grösser sein sollte und direkt unterm boot mit einem fluchtversuch anfängt, federt länger meist besser. noch länger finde ich dann wieder unhandlich. natürlich hängt das auch ein wenig von meiner körpergrösse ab. wäre ich nur einssiebzig, würde ich vielleicht zweizehn- bis zweizwanzigruten bevorzugen. eben geschmackssache! gruss chippog


----------



## Lotte (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Boot.....wie macht ihr es??*



			
				chippog schrieb:
			
		

> ..., falls der fisch mal grösser sein sollte und direkt unterm boot mit einem fluchtversuch anfängt, federt länger meist besser.



@ rosi: da ich nur mit der geflochtenen fische, ist das der grund, warum ich gerne ein wenig länger fische!!! ist aber wirklich geschmackssache!!!


----------



## Rosi (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Boot.....wie macht ihr es??*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> @ rosi: da ich nur mit der geflochtenen fische, ist das der grund, warum ich gerne ein wenig länger fische!!! ist aber wirklich geschmackssache!!!


Erklärst du mir den Zusammenhang;+


----------



## Lotte (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Boot.....wie macht ihr es??*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Erklärst du mir den Zusammenhang;+



klar doch!!!

die geflochtene hat ja nun keine dehnungsmöglichkeit!!! wenn der fisch (an kurzer schnur) nun einen fluchtversuch unternimmt, habe bei der längeren rute  "mehr" möglichkeiten da der blank die fehlende schnurdehnung übernehmen kann. bei kürzeren ruten hat man einfach nicht sooo viel länge zur verfügung.

man, man, man, ich weiß gar nicht wie ich das verständlich rüberbringen soll :q:q:q!!!

ich hoffe, daß du aus meinem geschreibsel schlau wirst :q!!!


----------



## Rosi (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Boot.....wie macht ihr es??*

Wat,wat, der Blank gleicht die fehlende Dehnung aus? (kann)


----------



## Lotte (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Boot.....wie macht ihr es??*

moin-moin,

sooo, habe gerade ne tasse kaffee getrunken!!! hoffe ich kann das nun besser beschreiben!!!

also, die geflochtene hat ja nun keine dehnung!!! wenn ich nun einen fisch drille, wird die schnur, zwischen fisch und rute immer kürzer :q. sollte der fisch eine letzte flucht direkt am boot wagen, ist die schnur zwischen fisch und rute ja recht kurz und die bremse schon recht stramm eingestellt!!! dabei gehen einem gerne die fische verloren, wenn sie denn knapp gehakt sind!!! ist die rute nun etwas länger, hat sie die möglichkeit die fehlende dehnung der schnur auszugleichen, da sie sich mehr durchbiegen kann!!! eine kurze rute kann sich auch durchbiegen, aber halt nicht so stark!!!!


----------



## Rosi (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Boot.....wie macht ihr es??*

Jetzt ist der Groschen gefallen#6


----------



## chippog (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Boot.....wie macht ihr es??*

so ist es, lotte! geflochtene ist ein echter grund eine etwas längere und weichere rute zu benutzen. dadurch werden zwei federnde möglichkeiten geschaffen, einmal die weichheit der rute und zum anderen, wenn ich den fisch fachgerecht drille, also mit erhobener rute(!!!), auch die möglichkeit durch absenken der rute die flucht vorsichtig zu parieren samt mit etwas geschick gleichzeitig die bremse wieder etwas lockerer einzustellen. na und je länger die rute, desto mehr spielraum kann ich dabei dem fisch geben und mir selber mehr zeit mit der bremse.


----------



## Rosi (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Boot.....wie macht ihr es??*

Hallo Chipp, bei meinem kleinen Boot ist das Handling mit einer langen Rute schwierig. Erstens stehe ich in der Nußschale nur sehr ungern auf, zweitens fallen mir die Fische vorn über, wenn Rute oder Vorfach zu lang sind. Oder es fällt nur ein Fisch ins Boot und der andere baumelt über Bord. Zwischen geflochtener und Monoschnur habe ich noch keinen Unterschied ( bezüglich Verlusten beim Drill ) festgestellt. Der Dorsch wehrt sich nicht so sehr, die Kleineren zappeln mehr als die großen. Verluste entstehen eher durch falsche Haken.


----------



## chippog (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Boot.....wie macht ihr es??*

hallo rosi! ein kleines boot ist natürlich ein grenzfall, aber interessant ist die frage eigentlich ehr bei grösseren fischen, die die dehnungsfähigkeit deiner rute und schnur schon unter beweis stellen. aber auch in einem kleinstboot müsste es möglich sein, mit einer sagen wir mal viereinhalb meterrute zu angeln. der trick ist genau wie bei einer stipprute, dass dieselbe angehoben werden muss, um an den fisch zu kommen! und genau dadurch hast du die besten voraussetzungen, dem fisch noch mal wieder schnur geben zu können wenn er ein guter kämpfer ist. das wars, chippog


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Boot.....wie macht ihr es??*

ÄHHHHHHHHHHHHH....................?????????????????????????????????????????

|kopfkrat 
Hat das nicht was mit Physik zu tun???

Mit einer langen Rute kann der Fisch viel mehr Kraft auf mich ausüben, er hängt ja sozusagen am längeren Hebel. 
Das heißt eben auch, dass der Druck den ich über die Rute ausübe umso größer ist, desto länger die Rute ist. Kurz und weich müsste daher die Devise lauten. Die Rutenlänge wird doch im wesentlichen bestimmt durch die Vorfachlänge, heißt je länger das Vorfach desto länger die Rute. 
Wer viel in großen Tiefen fischt und das mit erheblichen Gewicht sollte keine Rute fischen die länger als 2,00m ist. 

Zurück zu den Platten.

Die Gefahr des Ausschlitzens ist doch eher gering. Sonst sollte man eher mit monofiler fischen, aber Platte sind ja Platte und keine Heringe. Alles andere lässt sich über einen guten Anschlag und eine weich eingestellte Bremse regeln.

#h Uli


----------



## chippog (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Boot.....wie macht ihr es??*

na gut, viereinhalb meter ist natürlich arg lang, sehe ich ein, aber wie gesagt, je länger die rute ist, desto mehr spielraum hat der fisch und damit auch ich, wenn er denn noch mal nach unten will. eine zweieinhalb bis drei meter rute halte ich für durchaus sinnvoll und für viel sympatischer als eine kurze weiche obendrein mit monofiler. klar, wenn ich weiss, dass ich nicht tiefer als zehn meter angle und das auch noch ohne drift, ist natürlich eine monofile wunderbar. aber bei zwanzig, dreissig und mehr metern fehlt dir ganz schnell der "direktkontakt" mit dem fisch, und den möchte ich wirklich nicht missen! klar hat das ganze was mit physik zu tun, aber es geht hier nicht um eine baustelle mit last mal lastarm ist gleich kraft mal kraftarm sondern beim angeln, wo durchaus andere aspekte mit einbezogen werden sollten. bist du zum beispiel in deinem   boot nicht alleine oder fischt selber mit zwei ruten, empfiehlt es sich unbedingt auf längere ruten umzusteigen und diese weit auseinander zu halten, da es sonst schnell zu herrlichen perücken kommen kann, wenn der gehakte fisch in grossen kreisen ums boot schwimmt! sollte an beiden ruten gleichzeitig ein fisch sein, gilt das natürlich um so mehr! und wie gesagt, je länger die rute ist, desto mehr zeit hast du, wenn dir mal ein grosser fisch die rute bis zum anschlag durchbiegt, zum beispiel die bremseneinstellung zu korrigieren. obendrein ist bei einer weichen rute mit aktion über die gesamte rutenlänge die tatsächliche länge weitaus kürzer als die rutenlänge unbelastet. da du tiefes gewässsssser angesprochen hast, ich selber fische mit einer ungeteilten zweimetervierzig zehn-kilo-rute bis runter auf dreihundertfünfzig meter tiefe. ich empfinde diese rute als aussergewöhnlich angenehm und würde nie auf die idee kommen eine kürzere zu kaufen!


----------



## bassmaster2000 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Boot.....wie macht ihr es??*

ich hätte auch mal ein paar fragen, da ich vielleicht auch demnächts auf platte gehe.
könnte ich auch eine normale pilkrute nehmen oder wäre die zu hart. geht auch ne winklepicker weil meine hat ne feine spitze 60 gr. wg und ist 2.70 cm. lang.
greetz


----------



## columbus (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Boot.....wie macht ihr es??*



bassmaster2000 schrieb:


> ich hätte auch mal ein paar fragen, da ich vielleicht auch demnächts auf platte gehe.
> könnte ich auch eine normale pilkrute nehmen oder wäre die zu hart. geht auch ne winklepicker weil meine hat ne feine spitze 60 gr. wg und ist 2.70 cm. lang.
> greetz



Ich nehme auch ne Pilkrute mit 35 mono, die Montage wie im zweiten Beitrag beschrieben. Dann immer schön zupfen damit die Plattis Bock auf die Wattwürmer kriegen. Geht alles drauf von klein bis groß.


----------

